# Lost Aire 4" Barrel Pump at Westwater



## hughcarey (Nov 6, 2014)

Aire 4" Barrel Pump for the raft was last seen at the takeout at Westwater on 11/2 (during the hail storm). It was green with a red strap. Please let me know. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

